# Slingbox with HR20 - Really cool



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

As I've thought about the future and compared the HR20 to the Series3, two areas of interest have been On-line scheduling and ToGo support. Well, not sure I care anymore. Already have it!

Obviously have heard of the Slingbox, but never really spent much time thinking about what it could provide. With the CES announcement of the SlingCatcher, I read a little bit more yesterday ...

So last night I went to Best Buy and picked up a SlingBox. Took the 2nd A/V output from the HR20 and plugged it into the SlingBox. Plugged my home network into the Slingbox. Done. Took 5 minutes.

Next, brought up the SlingPlayer on my PC, I could totally control the HR20 from my PC. Watch live-TV, watch a recording, could totally (easily!) play with the HR20 from my PC. The slingplayer looks like the windows media player but it also lets you bring up a real life looking RC34 DirecTV remote on the PC screen and when you hit the remote buttons on the PC screen the video window shows what you'd see on a normal TV screen. And the picture is crystal clear.

This morning was the big test, brought up the SlingPlayer on my laptop at work, many miles way. Bingo, I could totally control the HR20 and watch DirecTV in the office. Was watching DirecTV thru the HR20 in my living room from work. Truly amazing

Next test, tonight I plugged in my Verizon EVDO wireless card into my laptop. Brought up the SlingPlayer. Bingo, I could totally control the HR20, connected wirelessly!. Geez, I could now watch DirecTV from the beach.

Now have the ability to use the HR20 from anywhere on the planet earth. On-line scheduling and ToGo is now available wherever I can plug into the internet or get an EVDO signal.

Really cool.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Now have the ability to use the HR20 from anywhere on the planet earth. On-line scheduling and ToGo is now available wherever I can plug into the internet or get an EVDO signal.
> 
> Really cool.


Indeed. Love mine. Looking forward to the Palm client for my Treo 700p.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone have the HD version of Slingbox? Did you buy the HD Breakout Box?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> Indeed. Love mine. Looking forward to the Palm client for my Treo 700p.


Yep, geez, if my blackberry could control the HR20, ah, heaven!

Maybe someday ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

wmschultz said:


> Anyone have the HD version of Slingbox? Did you buy the HD Breakout Box?


I did buy the Pro version but the HD breakout box wasn't available yet. Sling web-site says the HD Breakout box is back-ordered until the end of January.

Also read that all video is scaled to 640x480 anyway so didn't think HD was needed.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Can you do a RBR remotely too?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

qlanus said:


> Can you do a RBR remotely too?


I'm 99.9% sure the answer is yes. I would just click on setup, scroll down to reset, hit enter, and hit "-".

Haven't tried it yet 

Edit: Just brought up SlingPlayer, and got to the screen to restart the recorder. Only thing I didn't do was hit "-". I'm sure it would work.

Actually now watching TV (in upper right hand corner of my PC screen) as I'm typing this.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Yep, geez, if my blackberry could control the HR20, ah, heaven!


Then I might occasionally have to stop playing online poker on my phone.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

qlanus said:


> Can you do a RBR remotely too?


No, you cannot do an RBR because that would require you to physically press the button. You can go through the menus to do the reset, though. It is only a problem if the HR20 completely hangs.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

If Slingbox compatibility can be accomplished with the iPhone (which I will definitely be getting) I'm going to need a change of pants... :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

brott said:


> No, you cannot do an RBR because that would require you to physically press the button. You can go through the menus to do the reset, though. It is only a problem if the HR20 completely hangs.


Very true. Can remotely restart in all cases except when the remote is not responsive (which has never happened to me).


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> If Slingbox compatibility can be accomplished with the iPhone (which I will definitely be getting) I'm going to need a change of pants... :lol:


I didn't know clowns wore pants? :eek2: Did I miss the post??!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> If Slingbox compatibility can be accomplished with the iPhone (which I will definitely be getting) I'm going to need a change of pants... :lol:


Already works on Palm ... so iPhone ... maybe some day!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I didn't know clowns wore pants? :eek2:


Jokers do.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

So since HP announced the slingbox on one of the portables at CES, can I expect all of this without the purchase of slingbox and just use the HP Portable to get all these cool features?

And do you have to open anything up on the router at your house to accomplish the connection through the internet?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> And do you have to open anything up on the router at your house to accomplish the connection through the internet?


Yes, pretty easy setup, though. You only open one port (which you can define). There is a FinderID that you establish with Sling Media so that you don't have to know the IP/Port Number. If the IP number changes, the FinderID should know and point you in the right direction.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> And do you have to open anything up on the router at your house to accomplish the connection through the internet?


Depends on the router actually.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

qlanus said:


> Can you do a RBR remotely too?


Not with the slingbox, but ControlByWeb makes the webswitch for $200. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Not with the slingbox, but ControlByWeb makes the webswitch for $200.


Geez, $200??? Go with an x10 compatible outlet and computer interface module, much cheaper.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Geez, $200??? Go with an x10 compatible outlet and computer interface module, much cheaper.


But then you need to rely on a $400-$4000 computer to stay up... And I confess, I tend to stay away from the original biggest popup abuser. 

I see they do have a touch tone controller for $40.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, what the HP has is the Slingmedia pre-installed and it is tied to the HP "Quick Play" on the portable so the PC does not have to be booted to run the Slingmedia software through "Quick Play".

I believe it has been mentioned that the USB was going to be enabled to support the Slingbox, correct?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> And do you have to open anything up on the router at your house to accomplish the connection through the internet?


I didn't do much. I have a D-Link Gigabit router.

Just installed the Sling software. Didn't specifically open any ports.

Also ran ShieldsUp from grc.com afterwards and it didn't show any ports open for anyone to see from the outside internet ...


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I didn't do much. I have a D-Link Gigabit router.
> 
> Just installed the Sling software. Didn't specifically open any ports.
> 
> Also ran ShieldsUp from grc.com afterwards and it didn't show any ports open for anyone to see from the outside internet ...


That's good to hear.

Gig router?

Isn't that a little over kill or do we have an office set up? :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Got 3 slingboxes, 2 classics and a pro. They are connected to an R10, and R15, and an HR20 (and some modulated security cameras and other stuff too). Love 'em.

Anxiously awaiting the Palm implementation.

Carl


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> If Slingbox compatibility can be accomplished with the iPhone (which I will definitely be getting) I'm going to need a change of pants... :lol:


iPhone is over-hyped and overrated. Pass.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Gig router? Isn't that a little over kill or do we have an office set up? :lol:


D-Link DGL-4100 ... great router.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Sixto said:



> I did buy the Pro version but the HD breakout box wasn't available yet. Sling web-site says the HD Breakout box is back-ordered until the end of January.
> 
> Also read that all video is scaled to 640x480 anyway so didn't think HD was needed.


The HD-Connect cable allows connection of the Sllngbox to the component outputs of the HR20. As noted, it does _not_ provide HD, but should provide some increase in video quality. May be worth it for those who do a lot of "slinging" on their internal network, probably not for those who mainly watch elsewhere.

It would also be useful for those using an HR10-250, so that the resolution on the DVR would not need to be set to 480i to be viewed via the Slingbox.

Frankly, I find that the S-video quality is very nice...even though I own a Pro box, I will probably be passing on the HD Connect.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I picked up a Slingbox Pro today. Hooked up really easy and works great. But, when configuring for the remote the software doesn't specifically list the HR20. I can't seem to get the remote to work. Anyone know what DVR or codes to select??

Thanks


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Monty23 said:


> I picked up a Slingbox Pro today. Hooked up really easy and works great. But, when configuring for the remote the software doesn't specifically list the HR20. I can't seem to get the remote to work. Anyone know what DVR or codes to select??
> 
> Thanks


You can use the R15 codes for the remote. (Of course, you have to make sure that your HR20 is set to use IR and not RF.)


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

ouijal said:


> iPhone is over-hyped and overrated. Pass.


Oh. How long did you test one?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> You can use the R15 codes for the remote. (Of course, you have to make sure that your HR20 is set to use IR and not RF.)


Thanks for the reply. In the mean time I checked the Slingbox web site and the HR20 is listed specifically but you have to look under the "Satellite" heading instead of the DirecTV DVR heading. Selected that and everything works perfect. Sure hated to change back to IR instead of RF. Wish the HR20 could be set for both at the same time.


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

I've got my slingbox pro hooked up to my HR10-250 using the HD component cable breakout box. Its great, because I no longer have to switch the resolution on the HR10 to 480i to get a picture. I also have a slingbox classic that is currently on a DSR6000 but will be hooked upto my second HR20 when it comes. 

I currently sling on the road using my laptop, but the coolest is pulling out my Treo 700WX and watching Directv standing in line, riding the train, or waiting at the airport. Connects with Sprints EVDO and I'm watching anywhere I need to. The Slingbox is the best!!!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Monty23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In the mean time I checked the Slingbox web site and the HR20 is listed specifically but you have to look under the "Satellite" heading instead of the DirecTV DVR heading. Selected that and everything works perfect. Sure hated to change back to IR instead of RF. Wish the HR20 could be set for both at the same time.


You know, I never looked for the HR20 in more recent SlingPlayer software. Good to know it's there now.

Yes, I also wish that RF and IR could be active simultaneously.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, I also wish that RF and IR could be active simultaneously.


It should be a user choice. IR only, RF only, or Both.

Carl


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

carl6 said:


> It should be a user choice. IR only, RF only, or Both.
> 
> Carl


Has anyone checked to see if this "feature enhancement" is in the wish list thread?

I recommend it...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

The more posts there are for the enhancement, the more "weight" it carries!


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

How is the SlingBox controlling the HR20? Does the HR20 also have to be connected to the home network?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Has anyone checked to see if this "feature enhancement" is in the wish list thread?
> 
> I recommend it...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183
> ...


*Ability to set the HR20 to accept both IR (infrared) and RF (radio frequency) remote control inputs * is currently #66 on the HR20 Wish List Survey


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

brott said:


> *Ability to set the HR20 to accept both IR (infrared) and RF (radio frequency) remote control inputs * is currently #66 on the HR20 Wish List Survey


So do multiple listings of desired features carry more weight?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> So do multiple listings of desired features carry more weight?


I try not to duplicate items on the HR20 Wish List Survey. I think multiple items would only serve to confuse people.

:backtotop

Let's move the the Wish List discussion to this thread. Thanks for the suggestion as this feature is something that is important to some folks.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

fancydancy said:


> How is the SlingBox controlling the HR20? Does the HR20 also have to be connected to the home network?


The Slingbox also has an IR output. You plug the IR blaster into the back of the slingbox and put the IR LED in front of the HR20.

When you click on an HR20 button on the PC Screen then the IR code is shot out the IR in front of the HR20. Works great.


----------



## mknoebel (Mar 20, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> If Slingbox compatibility can be accomplished with the iPhone (which I will definitely be getting) I'm going to need a change of pants... :lol:


I just got a Motorola Q and the slingbox works great on it. (Makes shopping with the wife a lot easier!  ) I would have to think that it will work with the iPhone when it comes out.


----------



## dixoncider (Sep 10, 2006)

I must say that the first time your at work and connect to your sling it is a great feeling. I'am firewall at work and it blocks the slingfinder. So a port that seems to work for alot of people is 443 if you ever have problems


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Any reason other then controlling 4 devices to go with the Pro rather then the AV?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> Any reason other then controlling 4 devices to go with the Pro rather then the AV?


Probably not much.

I have two devices so figured I'd get the Pro.

You do get HD with the Pro but it might be overkill since the video is only 640x480. Maybe someday they'll exploit the HD source some more.

You'll also miss cable (analog) input and pass-thru support but you may not need those.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm still amazed at how well this thing works. It's now on my "favorite toys" list.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Monty23 said:


> I'm still amazed at how well this thing works. It's now on my "favorite toys" list.


Yep, been watching the game and now NFL network post game with slingplayer as I read this forum ...


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

And I'm watching the "Tonight Show" doing the same thing!!


----------



## philn (Oct 13, 2006)

I just recently installed my new Slingbox Pro (temporarily using S-video out connection from my HR20 until the HD cable arrives). Went throught the WinXP install procedure and Slingbox automatically updated the firmware with the 11.30.06 release.

Now..the video is perfect..all modes working. HOWEVER, no audio ! I'm using the analog L/R audio cables from the HR20 to the Slingbox. (my current Home theater is using the optical out to my receiver) and I use only 720P resolution.
Is the analog audio "live"? while using the HDMI/720 setup?

I'm stumped at this point...there's got to be something simple I'm overlooking. Again, the video transmission is perfect..just NO AUDIO !

Help! Thanks!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Would be cool if D* built the slingbox stuff in... after all it has a eithernet port already..


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

philn said:


> I just recently installed my new Slingbox Pro (temporarily using S-video out connection from my HR20 until the HD cable arrives). Went throught the WinXP install procedure and Slingbox automatically updated the firmware with the 11.30.06 release.
> 
> Now..the video is perfect..all modes working. HOWEVER, no audio ! I'm using the analog L/R audio cables from the HR20 to the Slingbox. (my current Home theater is using the optical out to my receiver) and I use only 720P resolution.
> Is the analog audio "live"? while using the HDMI/720 setup?
> ...


Your connections should indeed work.

Not trying to be a smarta$$, but you didn't accidentally click the mute button on the SlingPlayer software, did you?

Assuming no...I'd double-check my connections to ensure I've connected things to the proper outputs/inputs, and if that doesn't work, I'd try a reboot of the Slingbox.

If that doesn't fix it, it's probably time to contact Sling tech support, you may have a defective unit.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Well you guys made me have to get one  whats another $250 :lol:


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Well you guys made me have to get one  whats another $250 :lol:


Remember: He who dies with the most toys wins........


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Monty23 said:


> Remember: He who dies with the most toys wins........


I'm trying :lol:


----------



## mgrimse (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you set the port on the slingbox rather than it 'find' a free one? I have several devices that go thru the router to specific devices now, I'd like to define a new port just for that. Would it be best to set that on the router then let it find it?

Thanks


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Question... If you enable the optical DD output of an HR20 does it possibly disable the RCA 2-channel output?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

not on mine...


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

mgrimse said:


> Can you set the port on the slingbox rather than it 'find' a free one? I have several devices that go thru the router to specific devices now, I'd like to define a new port just for that. Would it be best to set that on the router then let it find it?
> 
> Thanks


You can set any IP address or port that you want. You then forward than port to the IP address of the slingbox in your router. I set this up manually but the Slingbox claims it can configure the router for you if desired.


----------



## bmar (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, freely admit this is a stupid question - but I am intrigued by the Slingbox. I assume that the slingbox doesn't magically enable the HR20 to do two things at once, correct? If I'm on the road and want to watch something, that effectively "takes control" of the box, so my wife, at home, would not be able to watch what she wants to watch...

Also - a less stupid question - will the slingbox ever have the capability of working in reverse - taking something from the computer (for instance a ripped DVD) and sending it to the TV?

Thanks!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

get slingbox pro and 2 hr20s.. then you can use whatever one shes not using


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

bmar said:


> Ok, freely admit this is a stupid question - but I am intrigued by the Slingbox. I assume that the slingbox doesn't magically enable the HR20 to do two things at once, correct? If I'm on the road and want to watch something, that effectively "takes control" of the box, so my wife, at home, would not be able to watch what she wants to watch...


Correct. You're taking control of the unit remotely.



bmar said:


> Also - a less stupid question - will the slingbox ever have the capability of working in reverse - taking something from the computer (for instance a ripped DVD) and sending it to the TV?


No, but the just announced but not yet available "SlingCatcher" product looks like it will be able to do that (among other things).


----------



## texboy (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you record?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

texboy said:


> Can you record?


The Slingbox is an extension of your Television. In other words, it "sees" what is on your TV at the time. A virtual remote (in another window on your PC) can be used to control the functions FF, REW, LIST, etc. What you see on the SlingPlayer on your PC is exactly what is showing up on your TV screen at the time.

So, yes, you can set the HR20 to record using the SlingBox. I even downloaded the 0x119 software last weekend while I was out of town. I did this using the SlingBox.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

houskamp said:


> get slingbox pro and 2 hr20s.. then you can use whatever one shes not using


Also, with the Slingbox Pro and its optional HD connect cable it comes with a 4-way IR remote cable that can control up to 4 separate devices with 4 separate IR remote controls from one Slingbox console.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Does the Slingbox allow viewing only with no control?

I'm watching say a Red Sox game. My brother lives in Atlanta. He wants to watch it from his PC at home or on business travel from his hotel. Can I give him access to just watch without having any control capabilities to change channels, look at my recordings, etc (basically can't access the remote)?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

just cover the ir blaster.. poof no control...


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I was hoping for some other type of "view only" access. How many can connect to view remotely at a time?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

one per box (till internet connection overloads)


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

brott said:


> The Slingbox is an extension of your Television. In other words, it "sees" what is on your TV at the time. A virtual remote (in another window on your PC) can be used to control the functions FF, REW, LIST, etc. What you see on the SlingPlayer on your PC is exactly what is showing up on your TV screen at the time.
> 
> So, yes, you can set the HR20 to record using the SlingBox. I even downloaded the 0x119 software last weekend while I was out of town. I did this using the SlingBox.


But your tv is not actually on when using the slingbox is it?


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

will the sling box av work with the hr20 minus the HD?


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

mocciat said:


> will the sling box av work with the hr20 minus the HD?


I have my slingbox (original) set up with Svideo from HR20 to slingbox. Your TV does not have to be on, and your HR20 is controlled via the slingbox software (virtual remote control) that sends signals via an IR blaster from the slingbox to your HR20. If your HR20 is off, you turn it on with the virtual remote. Very cool piece of equipment.

Bill


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

btalbott said:


> I have my slingbox (original) set up with Svideo from HR20 to slingbox. Your TV does not have to be on, and your HR20 is controlled via the slingbox software (virtual remote control) that sends signals via an IR blaster from the slingbox to your HR20. If your HR20 is off, you turn it on with the virtual remote. Very cool piece of equipment.
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill...

Is this the one you have? If not, will this one do the trick?

Thanks!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8007514&st=sling&type=product&id=1157067255163

Or is it this one? 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1157067255229&type=product


----------



## raw6464 (Dec 11, 2006)

cdc101 said:


> Hey Bill...
> 
> Is this the one you have? If not, will this one do the trick?
> 
> ...


You want this one http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8007514&st=sling&type=product&id=1157067255163 its the Slingbox AV.

The other one Slingbox Tuner is for cable. It has a cable basic tuner in it. The AV does not... it uses the IR and Virtual Remote Control to control the DVR

I have one and it works as advertised. Try the Wal-Mart web site http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=Slingbox&ic=24_0&Continue.x=27&Continue.y=13 they sell it for under $150.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Will be out-of-town tonight ... Raven is coming at 11pm ET ... no problem, Slingbox to the rescue ... very sweet.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

raw6464 said:


> You want this one http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8007514&st=sling&type=product&id=1157067255163 its the Slingbox AV.
> 
> The other one Slingbox Tuner is for cable. It has a cable basic tuner in it. The AV does not... it uses the IR and Virtual Remote Control to control the DVR
> 
> I have one and it works as advertised. Try the Wal-Mart web site http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=Slingbox&ic=24_0&Continue.x=27&Continue.y=13 they sell it for under $150.


That is what I needed...THANKS!


----------



## Woody_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Any of you guys used the Pocket PC viewer? How does it look?
Is the slingcatcher also going to have the functionality of the slinger too?
Thanks


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Will be out-of-town tonight ... Raven is coming at 11pm ET ... no problem, Slingbox to the rescue ... very sweet.


I don't think you will be able to get the new software using the Slingbox. You have to RBR.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

No, you can select "Reset" off the setup menu with the Slingbox.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

FYI... anybody looking for the HD Connect Cables.... Amazon has them in stock.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

FilmMixer said:


> FYI... anybody looking for the HD Connect Cables.... Amazon has them in stock.


Thanks for the tip. I'd been watching that item there for awhile (have some gift cards to use).

It will make life easier for using the Sling w/ my HR10-250 (won't have to do the "up arrrow" trick to change resolutions)...though how long it will be before I swap that for another HR20 is an open question.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

You guys have persuaded me to go purchase a slingbox The only problem is, it will cause hell with the wife...............................ANOTHER TOY:eek2: I do look forward to using it, and especially being able to force the release candidate downloads remotely for the HR20 You guys may have caused a divorce


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> You guys have persuaded me to go purchase a slingbox The only problem is, it will cause hell with the wife...............................ANOTHER TOY:eek2: I do look forward to using it, and especially being able to force the release candidate downloads remotely for the HR20 You guys may have caused a divorce


Make up a story and "explain" to her that this is a "necessity" not another "toy". :lol:


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

have it delivered to your work


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> especially being able to force the release candidate downloads remotely for the HR20


yep, i'll be 150 miles away tonight but downloading Raven remotely with no problem ... nice.


----------



## token (Jan 10, 2007)

Woody_1 said:


> Any of you guys used the Pocket PC viewer? How does it look?


I'm using the Pocket PC Slingplayer on a Cingular 8525. It works great especially with the 3g speeds. The video is very smooth and I only have a 500k upload connection at home.

I almost at the end of my 30 day trial but will definitely drop the $ and register.

Good luck,
Token


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Monty23 said:


> Make up a story and "explain" to her that this is a "necessity" not another "toy". :lol:


I like it:lol: I told her this 3 years ago when I signed up for D* and got the first DTivo. She wasn't buying it........then less than 6 months later, she asked for one for the bedroom:hurah: We now have a DVR in EVERY room in the house! It makes it nice that D*, unlike E*, only charges 1 DVR fee, or in my case, included with TCP


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

houskamp said:


> have it delivered to your work


Good point Houskamp........but I couldn't wait, I just went to BB and bought one! Now I'm going home to install it before she gets home, she'll never know:lol:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys, Slinglink, anybody using one? I had to buy one, as my HR20 is the box I want to control, but my wireless router is in the office.

Any feedback? Thanks.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Good point Houskamp........but I couldn't wait, I just went to BB and bought one! Now I'm going home to install it before she gets home, she'll never know:lol:


mines in the mail


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

houskamp said:


> mines in the mail


Which one you get ?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Pro.. as I have two recievers and my wife works opposire shifts (1 for me 1 for her) and will be replacing the samsung with hr20 when the new sats come online..


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

OK. How am I going to do this at work? I could bring my own laptop and sign up for a wireless internet account for $30/month. I could get a Mobile pocket pc and try that with my cingular account. Any ideas how that would work or how much it might cost? I'm assuming I would have to install software on the host pc which would be a problem plus piping video over the company lines might not look too good. Any creative/devious minds want to throw out some ideas? 
Yes, I realize I could just work instead.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yea watchout at work.. it guys hate video over their lines..


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah. I need to keep it separate.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Hey guys, Slinglink, anybody using one? I had to buy one, as my HR20 is the box I want to control, but my wireless router is in the office.
> 
> Any feedback? Thanks.


Should work fine from what others have reported.

I'm using the wireless bridge built into my Squeezebox to run mine.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

RxMan1 said:


> OK. How am I going to do this at work? I could bring my own laptop and sign up for a wireless internet account for $30/month. I could get a Mobile pocket pc and try that with my cingular account. Any ideas how that would work or how much it might cost? I'm assuming I would have to install software on the host pc which would be a problem plus piping video over the company lines might not look too good. Any creative/devious minds want to throw out some ideas?
> Yes, I realize I could just work instead.


What I do already with my laptop, or my work PC for that matter, and will do with the slingbox, is use my Blackberry through Verizon as a modem. I unplug the T1 from my work PC, have the Verizon software already installed, and BAM no problem here. My company likes to block many websites through our server, so with Verizon's network through my Blackberry, they are none the wiser:lol:

What do you mean you know you could just work instead:nono2: Yeah, just like the hundreds of members here?? Hehe


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

What kind of rates do you pay for internet connection through cell phone? That could work for me I guess. I have 1gb up at home, so that won't be a problem. How fast does download speed need to be? Looking for a cost effective way on the work side of things.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Should work fine from what others have reported.
> 
> I'm using the wireless bridge built into my Squeezebox to run mine.


Great, I'm optomistic now.

Squeezebox?? What's that?? Are any Slingbox's wireless already? The kid at BB was not up on these at all:nono2: Go figure, why should I have any idea about the products I sell


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

RxMan1 said:


> What kind of rates do you pay for internet connection through cell phone? That could work for me I guess. I have 1gb up at home, so that won't be a problem. How fast does download speed need to be? Looking for a cost effective way on the work side of things.


You only have 1 GB at HOME??? Wow! I have the unlimited tether modem plan through V for my BB. Not sure of the cost, as it is a company cell phone. Funny, huh? I get around their limiting of webpages, and them getting pissed if I stream audio on the T1, by adding a feature to my cell phone on their dime:lol: :lol:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Just check your cell provider's website, they all have unlimited plans. However, only some cell phones can be used as modems. But, all PDAs that I have seen can be.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Great, I'm optomistic now.
> 
> Squeezebox?? What's that?? Are any Slingbox's wireless already? The kid at BB was not up on these at all:nono2: Go figure, why should I have any idea about the products I sell


The Squeezebox is a very cool networked music player. Have been running it for years. The network media functions on the HR20 are nice, but won't replace my Squeezebox for my 20,000+ mp3 files.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Woops. I was talking upload speed. 1mbps not gigabyte. My mistake. Anyways, compared to others my upload speed at home is good. Thanks for the help, I'll keep looking at opitons on the download side.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Hooked up the Slingbox, using the Slinglink adapters........I like it This is pretty sweet so far. Though I'm at home, I used my laptop to Force Raven, worked like a champ the first time Is there some way that I can access my slingbox from a website as opposed to using my laptop with the installed software ??


----------



## jobes (Nov 17, 2005)

Only had mine a few days before the wife figured I had another new toy again. Here I am having a nice peaceful lunch at Fridays. Laptop surfing away on Engadget (lurking for more new toys) thanks to my speedy EVDO laptop and in comes the call from the boss..  ah wife.. Beep Beep in my ear goes my Nextel/BlackBerry Bluetooth.

Hello honey whats ya doing? Lunch... Ya know that new recorder box isnt working again. I'm Misinggggg myyyyy soapsss ya know...

Not a problem I tell her. I fire up my SlingPlayer and bam hit the power button on the remote.

The Boss... What did you just do? Well I fixed it for ya. Oh how? Remotely how I fixed everything. Are your soaps on now? Why yes.

Back to enjoying my lunch and... watching some goofy soap. Yak


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I'm sitting in the airport with my laptop, reading the threads and WATCHING TV from my Slingbox at home. This is really neat!!


----------



## dixoncider (Sep 10, 2006)

If you want a web interface for the sling I do not know of any, but you can use orb. Orb will let you control your devices via a web interface with no extra software. It is not as easy as sling and there maybe some extra hardware you may need such as a usb-uirt for control of some devices. It is free and it works, you can stream to mobil devices that have web access also with no special software.
IT is no slingbox thou. Sling is the SH*T!!!!!


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

I think reading this board has convinced me to order one. Now which one, the AV or the PRO?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

pete9976 said:


> I think reading this board has convinced me to order one. Now which one, the AV or the PRO?


one device or two..


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

houskamp said:


> one device or two..


at least 2 devices. Looks like I'll need the pro then! Thanks!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

dixoncider said:


> If you want a web interface for the sling I do not know of any, but you can use orb. Orb will let you control your devices via a web interface with no extra software. It is not as easy as sling and there maybe some extra hardware you may need such as a usb-uirt for control of some devices. It is free and it works, you can stream to mobil devices that have web access also with no special software.
> IT is no slingbox thou. Sling is the SH*T!!!!!


That's for the info. I do like it very much, forced Raven using it. My buddy is more computer savy than me, so today he walking me through installing dyndns, as a precaution in case my home IP changes. We as well configured the sling using an IP so I can access it anywhere.:gott:

What a great device.................and VERY small:angel: I have the AV, as I figured for $70 I didn't need it, I only want to control the HR20 with it.

Again, thanks for the info here guys, it is worth it.................................however, the couch is not as comfortable as the bed:nono2: But, I had my Tosh laptop and my slingbox close by


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I picked up a Slingbox Pro. Have my HR20 and Tivo connected to it. Looking forward to the release of the SlingCatcher. My only disappointment is that I have my HR20 set for RF and the Slingbox Pro only has IR. I'd really prefer and need to keep my HR20 using RF as IR is not working very well for my set up.


----------



## GusRandall (Dec 15, 2006)

What's your internet upload speed running this? Or do you just use it on your internal network?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> I picked up a Slingbox Pro. Have my HR20 and Tivo connected to it. Looking forward to the release of the SlingCatcher. My only disappointment is that I have my HR20 set for RF and the Slingbox Pro only has IR. I'd really prefer and need to keep my HR20 using RF as IR is not working very well for my set up.


That's why one of the HR20 Wishlist items is to be able to use both RF and IR.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

6MB download and 768MB upload. I use it both on my home lan as well as away from the house via my Verizon Aircard or any wired or wireless ISP for that matter in a hotel, etc.

It would be nice for the HR20 to support both IR and RF at the same time. If I switch to IR to allow the Slingbox to work then I will have a difficult time when I'm trying to use the remote in the actual room where the HDTV is located and HR20.


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

I will be getting mine for my birthday later this month. I don't believe I can watch at work though because it will probably trigger a lot of network alerts for high bandwidth usage. In addition, I have a Blackberry and can't watch from there. I am not sure why I am getting it, but I just want it. LOL


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Does the USB-UIRT work good with the HR20? Also did you need the external IR emitter or does the wireless blaster work fine?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SParker said:


> Does the USB-UIRT work good with the HR20? Also did you need the external IR emitter or does the wireless blaster work fine?


The only option with the Slingbox is the IR blaster. It comes with the Slingbox, and works just fine. The only problem is if you have set your HR20 to RF. Then you are out of luck with using a Slingbox.

Carl


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

carl6 said:


> The only option with the Slingbox is the IR blaster. It comes with the Slingbox, and works just fine. The only problem is if you have set your HR20 to RF. Then you are out of luck with using a Slingbox.
> 
> Carl


Is the Slingbox's IR blaster the USB-UIRT? I'm trying to find a solution for my computer. I didn't want to hijack a thread but I saw the USB-UIRT was being discussed here..


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Further high-jacking the thread: Has anyone heard anything new about the SlingCatcher? 

The last I heard, it was scheduled for a mid-2007 release.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SParker said:


> Is the Slingbox's IR blaster the USB-UIRT? I'm trying to find a solution for my computer. I didn't want to hijack a thread but I saw the USB-UIRT was being discussed here..


No. The Slingbox IR blaster is specific to the Slingbox, and plugs directly into it. The controlling electronics are part of the Slingbox itself. What plugs in is only the IR transmitter. Sorry, I didn't understand your question the first time around.

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kapeman said:


> Further high-jacking the thread: Has anyone heard anything new about the SlingCatcher?
> 
> The last I heard, it was scheduled for a mid-2007 release.


Last info I've seen is in this thread, and there are no recent changes or updates.

http://www.slingcommunity.com/forum/thread/21895/Sling-Catcher-release-date-/?page=1#56557

Carl


----------

